
Iran refuses to give Boeing black box from Tehran crash - everybodyknows
https://www.ft.com/content/67414762-31d6-11ea-9703-eea0cae3f0de
======
jascii
In all fairness, this does follow protocol as established by the ICAO. At this
point the primary responsibility to investigate the crash would be on Iran and
Ukraine.

Boeing would formally come into the picture if equipment failure is deemed a
likely contributing factor in the crash.

This does not mean that the investigators won't share data or consult with the
manufacturer during the cause of the investigation.

~~~
deogeo
Furthermore, Iranians themselves make up a large share of the casualties:
"Victims of the crash included 82 Iranians, 63 Canadians, 11 Ukrainians, 10
Swedes, four Afghans, three Germans and three Britons" [1].

The way the article frames it makes me think this is aimed as a hit piece
against Iran, to make the public suspect them of having shot down the plane.
But I wouldn't blame them not wanting to cooperate with Boeing, a _US
military-industrial company_ , right after the US assassinated one of their
top officials. They probably worry the black box could be used to fake
evidence.

[1] [https://www.theguardian.com/world/2020/jan/08/iran-plane-
cra...](https://www.theguardian.com/world/2020/jan/08/iran-plane-crash-
ukraine-boeing-180-tehran)

~~~
ihalip
The UIA has released the names of all the passengers on board [1]. I think
most of the "foreign" nationals were actually people that had dual
citizenship.

[1] [https://www.flyuia.com/ro/en/news/2020/flight-
ps752-passenge...](https://www.flyuia.com/ro/en/news/2020/flight-
ps752-passenger-list)

------
simonblack
Boeing, as the manufacturer of the 737 has a vested interest in covering up
any shortcomings (and any costly compensation) with a faulty aircraft.

 _Any country_ who would hand over the black box to the aircraft's
manufacturer without previously copying of the information held on that black
box would be criminally stupid.

------
everybodyknows
>A spokesman for Iran’s armed forces, Abolfazl Shekarchi, rejected speculation
that the plane had been attacked accidentally by Iranian forces as
“ridiculous”.

